#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  What are the sustainable technologies in agriculture?

## Bhavya

There is the expectation that by 2050 the world population will reach 9 billion. Therefore, maintaining a sustainable agricultural production system is one of the most major challenges for the healthy future of humanity. Do you guys know what the trending sustainable technologies in agriculture are?

----------

